# LB FISHING GAME!!!



## REO (May 14, 2012)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*7 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!! 





 

The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 7 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

 

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY (and per household) UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

 

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

*So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!*

 

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

 

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *Margot*

#2 *Magic*

#3 *LittleBittyBritches*

#4 *DGR minis*

#5 *brasstackminis*

#6 *mad for minis*

#7 *atotton*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*

* *

*All 7 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 7 names will be put in a jar and the two names drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or the test strips prize, and the other 5 will get Lil Beginnings magnets. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

Yay, its back





I would like number 22 please



here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 14, 2012)

Hey Reo I'll try #17


----------



## REO (May 14, 2012)

I'll be back around noon or so!


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 14, 2012)

*8* For Monday!


----------



## Renee (May 14, 2012)

Number 3 for Monday.


----------



## sassy1 (May 14, 2012)

73 thanks!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 14, 2012)

17 for me love fishing and games


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 14, 2012)

18 for Mon.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (May 14, 2012)

7 please


----------



## markadoodle (May 14, 2012)

For Monday, I'm going to say 40


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 14, 2012)

So happy its contest time again, I'm guessing #83


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 14, 2012)

Hope it's lucky number 5 today!


----------



## CASINO (May 14, 2012)

Here fishy take a bite out of number 55 for Monday!


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2012)

I'll go with 14 for today.


----------



## REO (May 14, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## ruffian (May 14, 2012)

My auction is the 19th, so I'm going to try 19!!


----------



## brasstackminis (May 14, 2012)

77 for me!


----------



## Davie (May 14, 2012)

I'll take 38 for Monday


----------



## REO (May 14, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2012)

Monday I going to guess 16 because May 16 is my birthday




I know that is a winner


----------



## atotton (May 14, 2012)

Monday I'm going to guess 87


----------



## Katiean (May 14, 2012)

95?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

89


----------



## REO (May 14, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Renee (May 15, 2012)

Number 67 for Tuesday


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 15, 2012)

75 please for Tuesday.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 15, 2012)

We pick *42* for Tuesday!


----------



## REO (May 15, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (May 15, 2012)

2 for Tuesday please


----------



## markadoodle (May 15, 2012)

I'm goin' for it... I'd like #

100

for Tuesday


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 15, 2012)

It's got to be #66


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

4


----------



## Margot (May 15, 2012)

Rainy Tuesday #26


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 15, 2012)

For Tues. 32


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2012)

I'm going to guess ONE!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 15, 2012)

I'll guess 52 for Tuesday


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2012)

My guess will be 23.....pleaseeeee!!!


----------



## bullockcorner (May 15, 2012)

*Just wanted to wish everyone good luck in the game! *



* I have won THREE times in the past (yes, I always sit out a game after winning), and decided to take myself out for several more games to let others have a chance. *



* I think REO and all the ones who donate do a GREAT job of making this fun, and you can bet I'm playing a side game to see if the #'s I **would** have chosen get picked! *


----------



## REO (May 15, 2012)

It's kinda like battleship......crossing out the numbers people guess...all around the circled 7 numbers......

Splash! Ooh that was close! Splash! Nope another miss......Splash!

Not yet!


----------



## mad for mini's (May 15, 2012)

# 24


----------



## dgrminis (May 15, 2012)

For Tuesday I say 28!

Thanks.


----------



## CASINO (May 15, 2012)

okay

here goes.......

Tuesday 99


----------



## Davie (May 15, 2012)

Tuesday's guess is 58


----------



## atotton (May 15, 2012)

Tuesday 57


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

hmm its already wednesday here lol so my guess for Wednesday is 76 please


----------



## REO (May 15, 2012)

I have to go by my time which is Central standard time. There's 3 more hours of Tues left





But that was your Wed guess & I took it LOL


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 15, 2012)

63for me today


----------



## mel (May 15, 2012)

Lucky 13 for me on Tuesday


----------



## MBhorses (May 16, 2012)

I guess 41 my age today


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2012)

REO said:


> I have to go by my time which is Central standard time. There's 3 more hours of Tues left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok so I should from now on, say for yout day, rather then my day? maybe I'll just put the numbers down and you can decide LOL


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

It has always said in the game directions in my first post of this thread, Central time.





It's the only way I know of that I can keep track and make sure it's fair to everyone. (one guess per day) We have Members all over the world and it's be rough trying to figure out everyones "days" so I have to go by my own to make it easier for me.


----------



## brasstackminis (May 16, 2012)

12 for uh...Wed? LOL


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

LOLOL!!! Yup it's Wed!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 16, 2012)

25


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 16, 2012)

We pick 50 for Wednesday!


----------



## Renee (May 16, 2012)

number 72 for Wednesday


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 16, 2012)

For Wed. 63


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 16, 2012)

I think it's #45


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 16, 2012)

6


----------



## markadoodle (May 16, 2012)

What about number 9


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 16, 2012)

59 for Wednesday - my age -hey how'd I get this old


----------



## mad for mini's (May 16, 2012)

# 15 since it looks like everyone has guessed around it


----------



## mad for mini's (May 16, 2012)

Darn, that was a winning number last month, no wonder no one chose it :/


----------



## CASINO (May 16, 2012)

Wednesday............hummmm

33


----------



## atotton (May 16, 2012)

Wednesday 18


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 16, 2012)

5for we'd as it's the 5th month lol

the first time I posted I check and that number wasn't listed then I see it was so one might have to refresh to prevent that??


----------



## sundancer (May 16, 2012)

weds 77 for me please

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

A whole bunch of you picked used numbers





All 7 are still out there!


----------



## Margot (May 16, 2012)

43


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

*Margot* got one!!!! Email me your address info please [email protected]


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2012)

I'll take 54 today!


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

Whooo now you guys are cookin'!

*Magic* you got one too!


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2012)

WOOOT!!!! Awesome!!!!! Good luck to the rest of you, get to guessing!


----------



## Davie (May 16, 2012)

36 for my Wednesday guess


----------



## mel (May 16, 2012)

27 for Wed.


----------



## frostedpineminis (May 17, 2012)

21 please


----------



## REO (May 17, 2012)

OK, now it's Thursday LOL!


----------



## Renee (May 17, 2012)

Number 62 for Thursday


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 17, 2012)

We pick *70* for Thursday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 17, 2012)

For Thurs. 11


----------



## earthchild (May 17, 2012)

Number 30 please.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 17, 2012)

How about 20??


----------



## madmax (May 17, 2012)

_......39......._


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 17, 2012)

I'm guessing #91 today


----------



## CASINO (May 17, 2012)

Thursday

Throwing the hook out baited with 88


----------



## atotton (May 17, 2012)

56 for thursday


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 17, 2012)

thur 97

I see I have picked numbers used and don't know how it's happening as I refresh and have the numbers written down making them off


----------



## sundancer (May 17, 2012)

Thursday and I pick 23 please Thanks!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

10


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2012)

65 for Thursday


----------



## brasstackminis (May 17, 2012)

71 on Thurs


----------



## mad for mini's (May 17, 2012)

Trying with # 29 today ! Here little fishy


----------



## REO (May 17, 2012)

My goodness they're hiding well!

But* LittleBittyBritches *got one!!!!! email me your address info please!

[email protected]


----------



## Davie (May 17, 2012)

Thursdays guess 44


----------



## mel (May 17, 2012)

thursday is 96


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

Yeah! Yeah! I have never won before! Good luck for the rest of you!


----------



## REO (May 17, 2012)

The winners need to email me like I requested


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

Did u get my email? I think I sent it right after my post


----------



## REO (May 17, 2012)

Yes. The others have not emailed me though


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 18, 2012)

98


----------



## Renee (May 18, 2012)

Number 53 for Friday


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 18, 2012)

We pick *81* for Friday!


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 18, 2012)

I think fishy is hiding under rock #94


----------



## CASINO (May 18, 2012)

Friday

looking for that seahorse at 35


----------



## earthchild (May 18, 2012)

Let's try *51. *


----------



## REO (May 18, 2012)

Not yet! But you're closing in!!!!!!


----------



## mad for mini's (May 18, 2012)

# 61


----------



## brasstackminis (May 18, 2012)

34 on Friday Come heeeeeere fishy, fishy?


----------



## atotton (May 18, 2012)

31 for friday


----------



## atotton (May 18, 2012)

31


----------



## dgrminis (May 18, 2012)

# 37 for Friday!

Thanks!


----------



## REO (May 18, 2012)

*DGR minis*, you got one!!!!! Email me your info!! [email protected]

3 more to "catch"!!


----------



## Davie (May 18, 2012)

Friday's number 48


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 18, 2012)

80 for friday


----------



## dgrminis (May 18, 2012)

Yeah!!! Can't believe I got one of the numbers... Thank you very much to all the people that donated prizes and thanks to REO for taking the time to do all the work for the game!

Thanks again!

Tessie


----------



## madmax (May 18, 2012)

74


----------



## brasstackminis (May 19, 2012)

92 on Saturday...fishy...where are you?


----------



## REO (May 19, 2012)

*brasstackminis* you got one! Email me! [email protected]

TWO more to find!!!!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (May 19, 2012)

49 for Saturday


----------



## mad for mini's (May 19, 2012)

Wow ! Those are some sneaky fish. They've lasted all week !

One is sure to be hiding with # 86


----------



## BeeBopMini (May 19, 2012)

60


----------



## earthchild (May 19, 2012)

Come on *82,* catch that fish.


----------



## Renee (May 19, 2012)

Number 46 for Saturday


----------



## atotton (May 19, 2012)

78 for saturday


----------



## REO (May 19, 2012)

*mad for minis* and *atotton* email me!!! You won! [email protected]

Thank you all for playing! I'll be back next month with another game!!


----------



## mad for mini's (May 19, 2012)

Yay ! I finally got one ! Thank you


----------



## madmax (May 19, 2012)

64


----------



## atotton (May 19, 2012)

Yay!!



Thanks so much.


----------

